# Corks..to soak, or not to soak??



## CoastalEmpireWine (Jun 24, 2013)

I purchased a bag of 30 premium corks which costs roughly 9 dollars. I have read on here that some people do recommend soaking corks and some people dont. I understand why not to do it in a k/na meta solution as it will cause my italian floor corker to corrode. 

But, will soaking my corks in Star-San hurt them? It shouldn't damage the brass jaws inside.


----------



## FABulousWines (Jun 24, 2013)

Maybe somebody can explain to me if there is some advantage to the corking process itself with soaking, but if you are using a floor corker I can't envision any reason for soaking a cork. Maybe someone can enlighten us both.

As far sanitizing goes, the best advice I have found is to use a corkidor. It is the k-meta fumes that do the sanitization, so if you keep them in a sealed bucket with a partially filled wine bottle they will be safe to use when you need them. The corks do not come in direct contact with the solution, but they are bacteria free from the fumes. In fact I keep k-meta in my carboys and buckets when not in use for this very same reason.


----------



## CoastalEmpireWine (Jun 24, 2013)

I believe it has to do with sterilization.....


----------



## Elmer (Jun 24, 2013)

In the past I have bought corks which were presoaked in sanitizer.
I now buy the synthetic corks.
I drop them in some K-meta, quickly prior to bottling.
I cork, but since I usually leave the bottles standing in a box, the wine does not really touch the cork, 
So i am not as concerned about sanitizing the cork.


----------



## GaDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

Baptist soak the corks and Methodist just sprinkle


----------



## Julie (Jun 24, 2013)

I won't soak them, I believe they break down when you soak them. I use to lay mine in the sanitizer from my bottle rack and they seem to work fine but I noticed that those bottles the wine was seeping thru the corks.


----------



## CoastalEmpireWine (Jun 24, 2013)

Julie, so you dont recommend soaking them? How do you recommend sanitizing them?


----------



## Floandgary (Jun 24, 2013)

*K-meta and corks*

Just remember,,, there's a difference between dunking and saturating. Immersing corks in a sanitizer for 10 min or so before bottling will not alter the cork and actually helps the cork seal better. Saturating a cork serves no purpose beyond super sanitizing and IMHO is a waste of sanitizer and a cork!!


----------



## Julie (Jun 24, 2013)

CoastalEmpireWine said:


> Julie, so you dont recommend soaking them? How do you recommend sanitizing them?


 
corkidor! you put some k-meta in a bowl, place in the bottom o f a bucket and spread our corks around the outside of the bowl and snap the lid down, just remember to hold your breath when you open it back up.

floandgary, where in the heck have you been? I think it is time for another wine get together.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 24, 2013)

I count out what I need and put them in a colander, then pour a little k-meta over them and then cork. I do not soak.


----------



## bchilders (Jun 24, 2013)

I let mine soak for at least the recommend 1 minute in K-Meta and then remove and rinse in distilled water. I do this for sanitation purposes. I have tried hot boiling water but that will damage the corks is not careful. I use a double lever hand corker and having the corks moist also helps with this as well. Rinsing should eliminate your corrosion concerns.


----------



## Floandgary (Jun 24, 2013)

Julie,,, here/there/in/out and busy at it too. where do the time go? Anytime is good time to get together, but can you imagine sitting outside sampling in this heat??? Something might start fermenting!


----------



## Tess (Jun 24, 2013)

I float mine around in the K-metta solution just before I bottle them. Not really a soak just to sanitize and its makes the cork go in easier. Until I see for some reason this is not working for me I will stay with it


----------



## robie (Jun 24, 2013)

Never soak tour corks. The solution can cause the corks to break down.

Best option is to use a corkador as explained above. Second is to place your corks in a colander and pour k-meta over them. After a minute or so shake off the excess k-meta and begin to bottle.

I have done it both ways but prefer a corkador.


----------



## Julie (Jun 24, 2013)

bchilders and Tess, I would always just dip the corks but the problem I had was once I started to age my wines for 9 month to a year, I would see beads of wine on the top of the corks. Once I stopped with dipping the corks in sanitizer, I no longer get beads of wine on the top of the corks.


----------



## Tess (Jun 24, 2013)

Julie Im just getting started so I will definitely take your word for it. I really haven't had the time yet to test the aged cork. 
I just ordered synthetic corks the other day. I think for anything other then the readily drinkable Island Mist and such I will just go with synthetic then. If I dont have any I get a bucket and do as you recommended. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Tess (Jun 24, 2013)

Im trying to get a visual of this. How big is this bowl and about how many corks can you keep in there?


----------



## dralarms (Jun 24, 2013)

Mine is a five gallon bucket. Got a wine bottle in the center with k-meta in it. I still rinse in k-meta before bottling.


----------



## Julie (Jun 24, 2013)

Tess, I think synthetic is the way to go. And here is the link to the corkidor:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/making-corkidor-6658


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 24, 2013)

I agree with Julie, that using synthetic corks are fine for anything you're going to drink within a couple years. If I was not going to start drinking them for two years I would go with a better cork.


----------



## Tess (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Guys. I have the cheaper double lever corker that came with my first wine kit. Iv not had any problem with it really. Sets the corks fine. At least I thought so. 
So, are you telling me that not only is the floor corker easier but its set the cork better and My double leaver corker. that mine should not be used on my longer aged wines? Im getting ready to bottle one in a couple weeks. if so I need to order the new corker now lol Thanks for all the tips. I dont know what Id do with out you guys!!!


----------



## Julie (Jun 24, 2013)

I had a double lever like most on here when first starting out and asking as it sets the cork down into the bottle you should be fine but you really need to see about a floor corker, you have no idea how much better it is.


----------



## Tess (Jun 24, 2013)

I will get one this weekend  Im ordering two kits this weekend and a floor corker!! Thanks again


----------



## Julie (Jun 24, 2013)

Lol, you will have to come and everyone how you like the floorcorker


----------



## Tess (Jun 24, 2013)

I will!! lol


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 24, 2013)

when I decided to make my 1st kit a few years ago my husband bought me the floor corker so I've never tried anything else.


----------



## FABulousWines (Jun 24, 2013)

I used my new floor corker for the first time this weekend. $65 at the LHBS. Worth every penny.


----------



## garymc (Jun 24, 2013)

I started with a floor corker and then bought a double handled thing in a batch of carboys, chemicals, etc from someone who was quitting the hobby. I can't make the tabletop thing work.


----------



## Tess (Jun 24, 2013)

The Double lever works on the floor as well probably why you can t get it to work. lol

at least I do. Put the bottle between my feet insert cork in back slot and press down


----------



## bchilders (Jun 24, 2013)

Julie said:


> bchilders and Tess, I would always just dip the corks but the problem I had was once I started to age my wines for 9 month to a year, I would see beads of wine on the top of the corks. Once I stopped with dipping the corks in sanitizer, I no longer get beads of wine on the top of the corks.



Point taken, I will keep an eye out and consider your advice. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bchilders (Jun 24, 2013)

Julie said:


> I had a double lever like most on here when first starting out and asking as it SARS the cork down into the bottle you should be fine but you really need to see about a floor corker, you have no idea how much better it is.



I must say I can't compare the two since I have never used a floor corker. I have been putting off buying one but Julie, you make a good argument for one.


----------



## Tess (Jun 24, 2013)

reading the reviews at Midwest on some of their floor corkers. Some say dont use with synthetic corks. What floor corker would you recommend ?


----------



## pjd (Jun 24, 2013)

I think it is about time for jswordy or someone to post the link to the SNL video!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 24, 2013)

pjd said:


> I think it is about time for jswordy or someone to post the link to the SNL video!



I can't believe it's taken this long!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 24, 2013)

Tess the Portuguese corker says not to use them but I have used them with no issues and so has others. I think the older style (4 years ago or older) left scratches or creases on them. I am not offering you any guarantees here but I know others are using it also and they only use synthetic.


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 24, 2013)

I've used both synthetic and good corks with my floor corker and have aged "some" of my wines for up to 3 years and have never had any problems


----------



## Tess (Jun 24, 2013)

What video?? lol Post it!!


----------



## GaDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lWuba4HKg4[/ame]


----------



## Tess (Jun 25, 2013)

GaDawg said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lWuba4HKg4



  it might be old to you guys but its new to me!!


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 25, 2013)

GaDawg said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lWuba4HKg4


Lol! think I'll stick with corkidor


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 25, 2013)

I spray a handful of corks in a bowl with starsan and immediately cork. I do that primarily to lubricate them. Don't know if it helps or not.


----------



## reefman (Jun 26, 2013)

Tess said:


> The Double lever works on the floor as well probably why you can t get it to work. lol at least I do. Put the bottle between my feet insert cork in back slot and press down



I am using a double lever corker, and the only issue I have is that the corks don't go in the same depth, on the different bottle types. A floor corker is on my list to pickup before my next batch is ready to bottle.

...and to keep the thread on topic, I spritz my corks with k-meta, while in a container, just before I use them.


----------



## NY25712 (Jun 30, 2013)

Wetting corks corroded my floor corker. After cleaning corker I gas the corks. Make a solution of meta in very hot water, place in pot with steamer basket cover and let sit. Last year stopped that so far no problems I use Nomacorc


----------



## kboroff (Jul 1, 2013)

I used to steam my corks in water with a little K-meta. It helped get them in the bottle easier when I use a lever corker. I stopped when I purchased a floor corker which inserted them much easier. Lately though I have pushed a few corks into the bottle when opening them. I store them on their side therefore they should dry out. I think I will go back to steaming them as the expansion may help seal them in the bottle better.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 1, 2013)

Steaming will help breakdown your corks. I personally would not do that with mine. 

I would be looking for other issues with your corks being pushed in. Are you using #8 or #9 corks? Number 9 is the norm in the industry. 

If you're using number 9 corks, next I would look at the corkscrew. Is the worm on the cork screw dull? This would push the cork in. 

Have you tried various cork screws and do they all do it or just your favorite one that you've been using? Try another one and see if the same thing happens.


----------



## mikey1273 (Jul 24, 2013)

I want to try the corkidor. I previously since I started not knowing what exactly to do sanitized in different ways. First time I opened a bag of 30 to bottle I dumped them in a bowl of k-meta, soaked a minute and drained the liquid off and then used them. Since I have just opened the bag and spritzed them with K-meta solution I keep in a spray bottle. now I started buying premium corks in 100 count bags, not an amount I can use with in one bottling session so I feel the need to keep them in something to keep them more protected than in a cut open bag folded closed. 

I have a 23L bucket I got Chilean juice in I think will make a good one. the lid is sealed around the rim but it has a rubber weep hole thing in the lid with this still work?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jul 24, 2013)

I had issues with dry corks as well, this is how I made my corkidor:
Before I started to bottle my wine, I took a plastic storage container big enough to fit a small ramekin; I took the ramekin, added meta and water, and microwaved it for 30 secs, just enough to create a tiny bit of steam; I put it in the storage container, put the corks in and put a lid on.
By the time I was ready to cork the bottles, maybe 20 mins or so, the corks slipped into the bottles with ease.


----------



## pjd (Aug 1, 2013)

Gee Tom, I had to bing "ramekin" to figure out what you were talking about! I learned something tonight. I never heard that term before.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 1, 2013)

LOL I also had to look it up, and guess what? I have a set in my cupboards.

Phil I put an order in today for 3000 corks!


----------



## pjd (Aug 1, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> LOL I also had to look it up, and guess what? I have a set in my cupboards.
> 
> Phil I put an order in today for 3000 corks!


 Great Dan, I will be needing them soon!


----------



## robie (Aug 2, 2013)

3000 corks?!!!! That's 100 standard 6-gallon kits of wine; 600 gallons of wine!
That would be a lifetime supply for me, since I don't give my wine away.

I would love to be able to make that much wine. I enjoy making it as much as drinking it!!! (Gives me a reason to retreat to my man cave [or man winery].)

Corks do go in a little easier when moist. I do keep a corkador, but 30 minutes before I bottle, I spray a mist of k-meta into the bag of corks, then seal the bag until I start bottling. That pretty much takes care of moistening them without damaging them.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 2, 2013)

Robie these are for me and pjd. I have not ordered any since this past Fall. The price I pay for branded corks is far cheaper than what I pay in a store. There is a 1000 ct minamum order. I am hoping to find out that shipping for three bags is not much more than shipping for one bag. That alone would save us a small fortune.


----------



## jswordy (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh man, I really want to post something about how Dan not moistening his corks keeps him from being the biggest - uhhh, hmm - around, but I'd better not. I know JULIE is lurking. 

I do nothing to mine if they are coming from a sealed bag and have never had trouble, ever. But once the bag is opened, when done I put it inside a gallon Ziplock and sprinkle some k meta in there and zip it up.

I have never had a problem with wines in storage.


----------



## Julie (Aug 2, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Oh man, I really want to post something about how Dan not moistening his corks keeps him from being the biggest - uhhh, hmm - around, but I'd better not. I know JULIE is lurking. .........



  but that was a good one Jim


----------



## robie (Aug 2, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Robie these are for me and pjd. I have not ordered any since this past Fall. The price I pay for branded corks is far cheaper than what I pay in a store. There is a 1000 ct minamum order. I am hoping to find out that shipping for three bags is not much more than shipping for one bag. That alone would save us a small fortune.



An here I was visualizing you as having this gigantic wine cellar filled with wines from top to bottom, room after room. 

Nah, I figured it was something like that. I too think it would be cool to have custom branded corks; I know ibglowin does. Maybe after I move to the West Coast in a year and start making lots of reds again, I just might go for a thousand branded. Not making much wine now because I don't want to have to haul it all the way out there.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 2, 2013)

Smart man there Robie. If I had any idea I was moving in the next 18 months I would stop all wine making until after the move.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 3, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Smart man there Robie. If I had any idea I was moving in the next 18 months I would stop all wine making until after the move.



Just thinking about doing that gives me the shakes...


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok, so I'll be bottling tonight and I was doing some reading to figure out the best way to sanitize my corks.

I had planned on steaming them in a basket over some boiling water, but that does not seem to be a good idea.

I have campden tablets and StarSan. My second idea was to dip the corks in StarSan/water solution.
I'll be using a double levered hand corking mechanism.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Nov 3, 2013)

Jericurl said:


> Ok, so I'll be bottling tonight and I was doing some reading to figure out the best way to sanitize my corks.
> 
> I had planned on steaming them in a basket over some boiling water, but that does not seem to be a good idea.
> 
> ...



This is from the book 'The way to make wine' by Sharidan Warrick:

~ "Rinse but don't otherwise treat your corks. Soaking and boiling are simply unnecessary and immersing the corks in sulfite solution can actually weaken them and possibly cause them to leak or let air into the bottle. A brief rinse gets rid of any crumbs/dust and slightly lubricates so they slide in easy."


With that being said, I insert mine from the bag, dry. However I use a floor corker which is easier to use so a slight rinse may help for insertion in your case.


----------



## pete1325 (Nov 6, 2013)

I think a wet cork works better then a dry one.....for that reason I let mine float in a bowl of solution just prior to corking.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 6, 2013)

i wet mine with plain water....no kmeta,one step, nothing but h2o...


----------



## cimbaliw (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a fancy corkador; a collander in a storage bowl. I spray the corks with Na meta, give them a tumble and put the lid on while filling bottles


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 6, 2013)

damn that is fancy , i may have to buy one......


----------



## cimbaliw (Nov 6, 2013)

I can just Galveston's most eligible bachelor's corkador, a minature of that sweet shower unit you put in. Shower head that dispenses K meta, I know how you roll.


----------



## rob (Nov 6, 2013)

Why so many different ways to install a cork? I was at a large commercial winery a few weeks back and they take put them in right out of the bag, I have doing this for years and never had a problem. Why do we try and make this hobby was hard??


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 6, 2013)

rob said:


> Why so many different ways to install a cork? I was at a large commercial winery a few weeks back and they take put them in right out of the bag, I have doing this for years and never had a problem. Why do we try and make this hobby was hard??



Rob, I have been saying this exact same thing for years. I also remove from bag and install. Anything else and you are contributing to the break down of the cork. 

I understand with hand corkers, you slightly wet them for lubrication.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 7, 2013)

Remember that they corks actually come with a teflon like coating on them that is there to help with insertion into the bottle. Adding/rinsing with KMETA ect. will actually act like a glue when it dries making the cork more difficult to extract down the road. You only want to use the SO2 fumes from the KMETA to sanitize your corks.


----------

